# NORCAR at the Gate summer 2011 schedule!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's our summer schedule of racing.

Saturday nights; doors open at noon racing at 5:00.
Friday nights; doors open at 4:00 racing at 7:00

April:
8 BRP race
23 road race
30 oval race

May:
13 and 14 IRS oval race
21 road race


June:
4 road race
25 oval race

July:
9 oval race
16 1/18 oval race (2nd leg of the 1/18 triple crown)
23 road race

August:
5 road race
13 oval race
26 and 27 "EOS" (End of Summer) oval race

September:
10 and 11 test and tune weekend for the start of the "winter" series
17 and 18 Vegas Warm up race

October:
28, 29, and 30 Halloween Classic (1st leg of the Grand Slam series)
(We will be adding club races at a later time for October)


OTHERS RACES TO NOTE:

"1/18 Triple Crown Series"

June 11 Toledo
July 16 NORCAR at the Gate
August 19 Freddies


ROAD TRIP May 7 to TOLEDO (Their big race for the end on the season)


Race fees are:

20.00 first class
10.00 second class
5.00 third class and beyond

All kids/novice drivers are free.

onroad classes we run (but not limited to):

17.5 blinky 1/12
17.5 blinky rubber TC
17.5 boosted rubber TC
VTA
Mongrel
WGT
BRP 

oval classes we run (but not limited to):

17.5, open esc, closed rear end, spoiler
Spec Truck class
BRP (1/18 pancar)
Mini latemodel
Mini sprint


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The BRP crew is welcome to come to any of the club races we're going to be having!

This Saturday we'll be running oval. The track will be BIG! There will be 3 peices of ice on each end with a center barrier. 

From tip of ice to tip of ice is approx. 65 feet. 

I will have my 3100 car there if anyone would like to use it along with my mini latemodel. I'll be running 1/10 17.5 

This Saturday racing starts at 5:00, doors open at noon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool! The last oval we ran at the gate was 63 feet!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

I should be there if I have all my parts by Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> I should be there if I have all my parts by Saturday. :thumbsup:


What about a Mongrel class?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> I should be there if I have all my parts by Saturday. :thumbsup:


I forgot you'll be running BRP too... WOW!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good Norcar at the Gate :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I forgot you'll be running BRP too... WOW!


Hand me a radio and I'll run anything. I don't care. I just want to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

what happend to the pics of the kids the last week i need to send one to the ex wife


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> what happend to the pics of the kids the last week i need to send one to the ex wife


Tony Carrubba took the pics.

I asked him to send them to Mr. Wedge so we can put them on the facebook page.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,

Did you plan on coming out this Saturday?

If not, I'd like to order some tires for the hobbyshop so we have some 

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Did you plan on coming out this Saturday?
> 
> ...


No not this Sat


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> No not this Sat


I forgot, you'll be on the BRP Boat....

When you get a chance send me:
2 blue fronts
2 orange front
2 soft blue rears (newer rims)
2 "firmer" blue rears or split rears (newer rims)

Just send them to my house with $$ and P.P. info


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SG1... i recentlly moved to the lavish resort complex known as laurel hill apts. Is it possible for you to get one of your management team to send over the NORCAR limo to get me in these times of 4 bucks a gallon?? Like to do a rental ride soon....miss you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

oh and hello tang


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1... i recentlly moved to the lavish resort complex known as laurel hill apts. Is it possible for you to get one of your management team to send over the NORCAR limo to get me in these times of 4 bucks a gallon?? Like to do a rental ride soon....miss you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're across the street! Walking distance. 

Stop out, we have a few extra "Mongrel" 1/10 cars you can run.
We set a minimum laptime and people adjust the throttle endpoint so you don't "break out".


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

mongrel....i had a bad divorce with one at one time.. stop the slowing stuff down thats the last thing i wanted to here. i tried walking there but got stuck for buffet at the brunswick family restaurant gained 29 pounds.hells a mongrel????????????????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

K-5 good to hear from you again. NOT! LOL


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Tang, Ronny said that you are not going T_O_P_L_E_S_S this summer!!!!!!!!! jackass


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i now have face book but how do i pull up page for the gate


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

jamesj said:


> i now have face book but how do i pull up page for the gate


Just keep messaging Bud,Mr.Barber and Wayne on Facebook,they can add you.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jamesj said:


> i now have face book but how do i pull up page for the gate


when you are in facebook go to the search bar in the top center of the screen and start typing N.O.R.C.A.R. It should bring up NORCAR R/C Racing at the Gate. Select that name and once in the Norcar page hit the "like" button. Any updates should now automatically show up on your page.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Just keep messaging Bud,Mr.Barber and Wayne on Facebook,they can add you.


I'm not a "facebooker"...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget >>> BRP RC car racers<<< on facebook also :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I'm not a "facebooker"...


Oh Nuts!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Racing tomorrow on the big oval - if you are interested!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone race yesterday!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Anyone race yesterday!


We had a few BRP cars, some Mongrels, and even some 1/10 17.5 cars 

Jame's daughter, Sandra, looks like a upcoming Novice champ!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - we need more novice racers!!!!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

one big problem i have sandra every 2 weeks, and all the next races this month, i will not have her.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If any of you kids are interested we will be running a road race this Saturday night


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think we may see Emma on the track this saturday night.

Are there anyother novice racers (besides Bud) that want to come out?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry I can not attend this week  Give them heck emma !!!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

ill see if i can get exwife permission to bring out sandra and my brp lipo lifesaver's GTP Sports car is now ready just need to charge her up to bad i do not have a pic of it yet


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Im hoping to be there to watch alittle of it.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

tcian said:


> Im hoping to be there to watch alittle of it.


Where's your rubber tire TC and BRP car? Bring them out and run them!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> Where's your rubber tire TC and BRP car? Bring them out and run them!


I have a hairline fracture in my bad shoulder that i broke last year so i wont be doing much of anything, which i could though!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

what time is the event starting tomarrow


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> what time is the event starting tomarrow


doors open at noon, racing at 5


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Oval racing coming up July 9th, and BRP oval racing (round 2 of the Triple Crown Series) July 16th!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Oval Racing this Saturday at the Gate!

1/18 BRP
1/18 Mini Late Model/Slider
1/10 Pancar
1/10 VTA/Mongrel (basically any car - we'll set a break out time)

Doors open at 12 noon, Racing starts at 5pm.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you guys getting any 1/16th ralley cars at the track?

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> Are you guys getting any 1/16th ralley cars at the track?
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

We haven't. We do have 2 Assoc. ralley cars sitting there ready to run! What do you have? Maybe we run them togather?


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> We haven't. We do have 2 Assoc. ralley cars sitting there ready to run! What do you have? Maybe we run them togather?


Nothing yet Wayne just checking to see what's popular there. I will most likely wind up with a BRP.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> Nothing yet Wayne just checking to see what's popular there. I will most likely wind up with a BRP.


That would be the car of choice!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> That would be the car of choice!


Racer special $90.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Guys i hate to do this, but i just dont have time for racing, so im selling all my brp stuff, not trying to take business away from bud but just want this stuff to go to someone who will use it, forsale i have a brp car the new one with a futaba s9602 servo a b1 esc two bodies, one painted one new,a bunch of tires 6 rears, 7 fronts all different compounds and some spares parts, ill do $120 for it all or best offer just pm me on here mail me at [email protected] or give me a txt/call at 4406658907, if you live around here we can meet somewhere otherwise payment will be paypal and it will be shipped through usps thanks again


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

tcian said:


> Guys i hate to do this, but i just dont have time for racing, so im selling all my brp stuff, not trying to take business away from bud but just want this stuff to go to someone who will use it, forsale i have a brp car the new one with a futaba s9602 servo a b1 esc two bodies, one painted one new,a bunch of tires 6 rears, 7 fronts all different compounds and some spares parts, ill do $120 for it all or best offer just pm me on here mail me at [email protected] or give me a txt/call at 4406658907, if you live around here we can meet somewhere otherwise payment will be paypal and it will be shipped through usps thanks again


it would be nice if u had a brp that had a lipo setup but i will buy it for $120


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

jamesj said:


> it would be nice if u had a brp that had a lipo setup but i will buy it for $120


ok would u like to meet up or paypal it? shoot me a txt its easier


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

tcian said:


> ok would u like to meet up or paypal it? shoot me a txt its easier


i live in akron where could we meet or we could do paypal i work second shift there is a race at the gate on the 9th what would u want to do


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> Racer special $90.00 :thumbsup:


racer special $90.00 ?


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i guess i can't run the scalpel at the gate


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> i guess i can't run the scalpel at the gate


You can run it here if it is a race NORCAR at the Gate is putting on.

IF....

The race is a "BRP points race", your points will not count.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 said:


> You can run it here if it is a race NORCAR at the Gate is putting on.
> 
> IF....
> 
> The race is a "BRP points race", your points will not count.


did u read what bud said on Northern Ohio BRP 2011 Summer Series! 

im still waiting to see if bud will let me race brp cars this friday at freddies


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> did u read what bud said on Northern Ohio BRP 2011 Summer Series!
> 
> im still waiting to see if bud will let me race brp cars this friday at freddies


I'm sure you can run your BRP this Friday.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 said:


> I'm sure you can run your BRP this Friday.


did bud tell u i can race at freddies with my brps


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> did bud tell u i can race at freddies with my brps


No, why wouldn't you be allowed to run your BRP?
I think he was talking about your scalpel.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by jamesj 
my scalpel is finished except for the body but the scalpel has a handicap compared to the brp its tires are smaller rear 1.25 front 1.225 and the gearing is differant spur 47,49, and 51t i can use a 10t pinion 


James >> No Scalpels allowed in the BRP series. You can run at none BRP series races however if they allow them.

this is what bud said Northern Ohio BRP 2011 Summer Series! 


well i hope u r right cause im still waiting for an answer from bud i would hate to show up at freddies and not be allowed to race at freddies u know i lost sleep over this whole thing and it is not worth it


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Um..... I really don't even know where to begin. :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jamesj
> my scalpel is finished except for the body but the scalpel has a handicap compared to the brp its tires are smaller rear 1.25 front 1.225 and the gearing is differant spur 47,49, and 51t i can use a 10t pinion
> 
> ...



Have a beer and you'll sleep like a baby, that's what I do


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Um..... I really don't even know where to begin. :freak:


Don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Don't lose sleep over it.


I won't, I'll just have a beer before I go to bed like Wayne suggested. Maybe by tomorrow I will forget that exchange took place.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

has any one purchased any thing from hobby parts


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes quick shipping


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

well i orderd the motor and esc on 07/27/2011 yhst-62196343123315-175079


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jamesj said:


> well i orderd the motor and esc on 07/27/2011 yhst-62196343123315-175079


Everything I've ordered was shipped quickly and worked as expected. You should be fine. Have a good weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to the BRP on road guys who ran last night 

Also, Tang takes the win in WGT!!! WOW!!!


Next race here is Saturday the 13th on a BIG oval!!!

I hope Bud thinks about coming out, We may need stuff and someone wants to run your lipo car!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is Tank? Or was that the way he drove your WGT?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Who is Tank? Or was that the way he drove your WGT?


He put a good run in the main...

I saw a 7.9 laptime!!!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Had a great time last night but man was I tried on the way home. Thanks to Joe for running with me in BRP and to Wayne for the help getting it running right. The first qual was a disaster but after that the car was a blast. Just need to get a motor for the TC5 and I'll be ready for VTA.
Thanks again to everyone that runs the show up there. The program ran smooth:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

AE Racer said:


> Had a great time last night but man was I tried on the way home. Thanks to Joe for running with me in BRP and to Wayne for the help getting it running right.


I think you're still "tried"...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I am, that was way past my bed time!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> I think you're still "tried"...


Yes I am still "tired". Just got out of bed. I haven't slept in till 11 in years


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the BRP on road guys who ran last night
> 
> Also, Tang takes the win in WGT!!! WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Will try to have to see what My schedule will be at Mc Donalds :drunk:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the BRP on road guys who ran last night
> 
> Also, Tang takes the win in WGT!!! WOW!!!
> 
> ...


+1. Nice driving Pat. Thanks for coming out and racing with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

can i come and play opppps can i come and drive ooopsssssssssss can i come and race


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Pat. Thanks for coming out


:freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> can i come and play opppps can i come and drive ooopsssssssssss can i come and race


Whatever makes you happy!

We'll be running oval this Saturday.
Doors open at noon, racing at 5.

I think there's about 5 of us going to run 3100 class, 10-45 gearing.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Whatever makes you happy!
> 
> We'll be running oval this Saturday.
> Doors open at noon, racing at 5.
> ...


ok cool i'll love to come out and race but i'll need some front and rear tires im going to try some experiments. i was wondering if all lighter fluid is the same i found some charcoal lighter fluid could that be used to clean the brp tires, and what is the proper way to clean the tires with lighter fluid


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

DO NOT use charcoal lighter fluid,if any use fluid made for zippo lighters


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

do i apply the lighter fluid the same way i apply the niftech and how long does it take the lighter fluid to dry on the tires


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> ok cool i'll love to come out and race but i'll need some front and rear tires im going to try some experiments. i was wondering if all lighter fluid is the same i found some charcoal lighter fluid could that be used to clean the brp tires, and what is the proper way to clean the tires with lighter fluid


We have some tires at The Gate if Bud doesn't come out.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> do i apply the lighter fluid the same way i apply the niftech and how long does it take the lighter fluid to dry on the tires


I don't clean mine, but if I were to, just squirt it on then wipe it right off with a rag.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i ran my left turn only at freddies and rear was sliding in the turns and at times still flipping over...........


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> i ran my left turn only at freddies and rear was sliding in the turns and at times still flipping over...........


Put fresh tires on, maybe more left rear weight and soften the LF spring.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Put fresh tires on, maybe more left rear weight and soften the LF spring.


so run new rear tires every run and maybe a new tire on the right front as well


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> We have some tires at The Gate if Bud doesn't come out.


I should be there :thumbsup: Remember the gate does receive a 10% cut of whatever I sell there off the rack so Buy alot !!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> so run new rear tires every run and maybe a new tire on the right front as well


I put new tires on each race day.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> I should be there :thumbsup: Remember the gate does receive a 10% cut of whatever I sell there off the rack so Buy alot !!!!


bud what bodies u have and plsssssssss bring rear tires and fronts plsssssssss


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud will be at the gate!!!!

Yea!!!!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

lipos r junk my lipo will not charge.......... charging at 1.5 amp 7.4 volt


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

What? You mean your made in China LiPo is junk? Better get some made in China NiMH. Those are much better! (at least according to someone in that "other" thread). 

Actually, did you leave the pack plugged into the ESC since the last race? What does a volt meter measure the voltage at? Do you store your LiPo fully charged? If so, that is also a bad thing to do to LiPos.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> bud what bodies u have and plsssssssss bring rear tires and fronts plsssssssss


What body do You want?


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

the lipo will charge at less than 1.5 amp @ .26 amp and less than 7.4 volt @ 4.44 volt and will not balance charge


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

u have a gto i have alot of cot i think 4 or 5 cot


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jamesj said:


> the lipo will charge at less than 1.5 amp @ .26 amp and less than 7.4 volt @ 4.44 volt and will not balance charge


Somehow you over discharged that pack. Either you left it plugged in and the standby current from the ESC discharged that pack, you forgot to charge it before the last race and you ran it down below 3.0v per cell (6.0v total), or the pack was damaged in a crash. Once the pack gets below 6.0v, it's done.

Is that pack puffed up?


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

yes it feels a little puffy its now it @ 4.5 volts


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

now it @ 4.52 volts


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> now it @ 4.52 volts


toss it.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i just purchased two 800 lipo http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-20c-800-2s1p.html


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

if they do not arrive b4 this sat i hope some one has an extra lipo i can buy


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> if they do not arrive b4 this sat i hope some one has an extra lipo i can buy


I do


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks sq1


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

how much u want for it


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

I plan on being there Saturday,brp 3100,VTA oval and I am bringing my 17.5 sportsman truck if anyone will be there to run em.Dave


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DMiz said:


> I plan on being there Saturday,brp 3100,VTA oval and I am bringing my 17.5 sportsman truck if anyone will be there to run em.Dave


I think there's approx:

4 or 5 trucks
5 or 6 3100's
5 or 6 VTA's

as of now 
I'm sure we'll get a few more!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I have my truck ready and I spoke to Matt The Cat who also plans to race in truck. Maybe my VTA also.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> I have my truck ready and I spoke to Matt The Cat who also plans to race in truck. Maybe my VTA also.


Hows the mini latemodel??


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

If the Diabetes race in Medina gets rained out I'll be at the Gate.

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> If the Diabetes race in Medina gets rained out I'll be at the Gate.
> 
> Jeff


We'll be here rain or shine


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Bud:
Will you have rentals available Saturday. Looks like rain!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If anymore BRP "stock" or super stock" guys/girls want to come out we will put the brushed into a separate heat. Right now we have 1 "super stock" coming.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

old_dude said:


> Hey Bud:
> Will you have rentals available Saturday. Looks like rain!!


Yes I will.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Bud:
Get on Chuck M. to get his oval truck ready for Saturday!! It looks like that will be a good class.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

old_dude said:


> Bud:
> Get on Chuck M. to get his oval truck ready for Saturday!! It looks like that will be a good class.


He better if He wants Me to run it at the end of the month :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> He better if He wants Me to run it at the end of the month :thumbsup:


Another class to run into Bud


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

For 17.5 truck what would be a good starting rollout for the gate.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DMiz said:


> For 17.5 truck what would be a good starting rollout for the gate.


I'm going to try around a 3.4 to start with and go from there.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

it would be nice to have a truck class for brp


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jamesj said:


> it would be nice to have a truck class for brp


I think you can already run the truck body if you want.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

yes but we need more plp running the truck class.. what u think


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

jamesj said:


> yes but we need more plp running the truck class.. what u think


If I come out I'll run the truck body:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope you kids are ready for a BIG oval!!!

This is the largest oval we've ever run.

and...

The most ice we've ever put down!

There's two 4' x 8' on each end, then 2 more 4' x 4' pieces added on the entry and exit of the turns (running parallel with the straights). WOW....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's race day!

Time to warm up the NEW hot dog cooker!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> It's race day!
> 
> Time to warm up the NEW hot dog cooker!!


Early start eh?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Time to warm up the NEW hot dog cooker!!



Ya'll got it! Sweet!

and... Ihavenocar.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Taco wins !!!! Beating Tang tester !!!!! Good job


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Good time last night!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

How did the new hotdog cooker work?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

No soggy weenies last night!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> No soggy weenies last night!


Took my wife to a winery for her birthday last night. After seeing their pathetic assortment of cheese and crackers I would have killed for one of those weenies soggy or not.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chuck you are the king of weenie rolling!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Racers, our on-road points series will be starting up in September. Get those cars ready and come out and race. 

1/18th scales are always welcome to run at our on-road events. A bunch of the Gate regulars have them so it is no problem getting enough people to race. 

full schedule and class rules are available at:

NORCARRACING.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Friday night and all day Saturday we will be running our "EOS" race. 

Primary classes are:
1/10 Spec Truck
1/10 17.5 open
1/10 13.5 open

We do some folks interested in running VTA.

Looking for something to do...

Stop on in and watch Bud run Spec Truck!!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> This Friday night and all day Saturday we will be running our "EOS" race.
> 
> Primary classes are:
> 1/10 Spec Truck
> ...


I may stop by to check it out. I still can't race yet but may come out to watch.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> I may stop by to check it out. I still can't race yet but may come out to watch.


Just watching Bud run 1/10 oval is worth the price of admission (which is "0".....)


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Just watching Bud run 1/10 oval is worth the price of admission (which is "0".....)


Should be a good time and I need you to look at my BRP. The front tires are really getting small and are worn uneven. Thinking of getting a new set of fronts.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> Should be a good time and I need you to look at my BRP. The front tires are really getting small and are worn uneven. Thinking of getting a new set of fronts.


We have all your needs at NORCAR at the Gate


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> We have all your needs at NORCAR at the Gate


Looks like the car has orange dot fronts on it now. Is that what I should replace them with? You may not have all my needs there. I'm pretty needy and have some strange needs too.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> Looks like the car has orange dot fronts on it now. Is that what I should replace them with? You may not have all my needs there. I'm pretty needy and have some strange needs too.


Lets start with orange dot fronts... We have those


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Lets start with orange dot fronts... We have those


Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

A lot of racing, including 1/18th scale, on the schedule for the rest of 2011. 

Check norcarracing.com for race dates.


:thumbsup:


----------

